# Blast in Afghanistan injures 4 Canadian soldiers



## Nfld Sapper (13 Jan 2008)

Article Link


Blast in Afghanistan injures 4 Canadian soldiers
Last Updated: Sunday, January 13, 2008 | 2:26 PM ET 
CBC News 
As the federal Liberal leader was wrapping up a visit to Afghanistan on Sunday, a roadside bomb blast injured four Canadian soldiers in the dangerous Panjwaii district, military officials said.

The soldiers were working to clear a dirt road of mines when their vehicle struck the improvised explosive device (IED) at 2:15 p.m. local time.

The injured were brought by helicopter to the Canadian-run field hospital at Kandahar Airfield. The men were treated, and two were soon released. Two others were being held for observation, but it's expected they will be released on Monday.

The incident happened 35 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City near Zangabad town in Kandahar province.

The military will not release the names of the injured men, their units or the type of vehicle they were using.

Earlier in the day, Opposition Leader Stéphane Dion paid a visit to Canadian troops stationed in Kandahar, a day after explaining to government officials his policy on getting Canada out of combat roles in the war-torn country.

Dion played a friendly game of hockey with the soldiers to end his unannounced visit that he and Deputy Liberal Leader Michael Ignatieff began in Kabul on Saturday.

The two politicians also toured a forward operating base in the Zhari region, where Canadian Forces soldiers are training their Afghan counterparts to fight the Taliban.

Canada has about 2,500 troops stationed in southern Kandahar province, where Canadian soldiers have been regularly fighting the Taliban. 

The two politicians flew to the airfield Saturday night after spending the day in Kabul, where they met with President Hamid Karzai.

The Opposition leader said his first visit to the country hasn't changed his vision of what Canada's future role in there should be once its current mandate ends the province.

Security, not combat

"The military forces of Canada have a role to play after February 2009 — even though it's not combat, it will be for security," Dion told reporters Sunday.

He said it makes sense to support efforts to train Afghan security forces while emphasizing development and reconstruction, instead of maintaining the combat mission.

Dion said that while Canada should remain in Afghanistan beyond its current commitment, soldiers must focus more on things like women's rights, education and water management.

Both Dion and Ignatieff said they learned during the two-day visit that the biggest successes are development projects led by the Afghans themselves.

Their visit came just a week after the Liberal party submitted its recommendations on the future of the Afghan mission.

A panel studying Canada's role in Afghanistan is expected to report back to the government by the end of the month.

While the Conservatives favour extending the current mission, the Liberals are promoting a revised role that will see Canadian soldiers removed from Kandahar.


----------



## McG (13 Jan 2008)

Best wishes for the injured & thier families.

In order to keep like topics in one place, the Liberal visit to Afghanistan can be discussed here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69703/post-661279.html#msg661279


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Jan 2008)

I wish the four wounded a speedy recovery!


----------



## guns_and_roses (13 Jan 2008)

Get better men.


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Jan 2008)

Speedy recovery, Troops


----------



## 29CARR (14 Jan 2008)

Get well soon troops.  I pray for full recovery for all members.  Thanks for assuming risks for Afghans and Canadians alike.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Jan 2008)

Glad to see that all will be alright to FIGHT another day!

Lick your wounds Lads, and get back into it.


Regards,

Wes


----------



## cameron (14 Jan 2008)

Thank God their injuries weren't worse, speedy recovery lads.


----------



## geo (14 Jan 2008)

MCG - Thank you for the forethought of providing the link where "other" matters can be discussed.

Best wishes to the boys - get well soon and give em hell


"Allons y!"


----------



## RTaylor (14 Jan 2008)

Glad to hear we don't have more returns along the Highway of Heroes.

Thank God!

Get well soon and kick some ass for the rest of us :cdnsalute:


----------



## GUNS (14 Jan 2008)

Thank the person above for still having the ability to carry our flag high. 

Get well soon.

You are not forgotten.


----------

